# Onkyo NR3007 or Pioneer Elite SC-37?



## Porquoe (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello knowledgeable HTS community. Second post, be gentle.

I'm looking to upgrade my non-HDMI receiver. Movies/Audio 60/40. Heat is a concern. Had just about settled on new Onkyo TX-NR808 at a little under seven hund but after poking around here a bit I found A4L which is selling the refurb NR3007 for about 8 hund. I like the Reon video processing on the 3007 over the 808 and I don't care about 3D - just bought the 2D plasma a few weeks ago. So I jumped (metaphorically) from the 808 to the 3007.

Then I saw posting for Pioneer Elite SC-37 on CL for about a grand - which is just a little higher than my comfort zone. (Guy says NIB with full warranty - I know that's a separate concern but I'm willing to put it aside for now.) Lowest price I found online for SC-37 was about $1500. Hard to resist Pioneer's top-of-the-line flagship for that price. Pioneer uses Marvell Qdeo video processing which has reviewed well.

I really want on-screen volume display which the Pioneer does not offer - but the SC-37 does come with a cool RF remote that I think displays volume, input, etc. -- I might be able to pitch the 4y old Logitech RF remote, although Logitech is pretty easy to work with and I suspect Pioneer's system for programming and using the remote is not as straightforward as Logitech's.

I could care less about the Pioneer's iphone capabilities, in fact I'm anti-iphone: I have a Droid X.

The biggest issue for me is heat. All my stuff is in a closed cabinet. I have a PC fan drawing air through the vented cabinet but it still gets a little warm. I have read that Onkyos can run warm. The Pioneer has these new-ish ICE amps that apparently run cooler. And I have an affinity for Pioneer audio stuff - my first receiver was a Pioneer. Also had an Onkyo many years back. Both worked just fine.

And that's about it. I wasn't even considering Pioneer. I had been thinking Onkyo all the way. Hell, I can get a refurb 807 for $399! Or a new 876 for $800! But the heat issue concerns me with the Onkyos.

What do you think? Thanks in advance.

Modest 5.1 system: Polk LC265i fronts (in wall), Polk LC80i rears (in ceiling), Hsu VTF3-Mk3 Sub
Yamaha RXV650 receiver 7 x 95W-no HDMI, LG 60PK950 plasma, Monoprice 4 x 1 HDMI splitter; Logitech RF remote. FiOS DVR. Sony BR.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Porquoe said:


> Hello knowledgeable HTS community. Second post, be gentle.
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my non-HDMI receiver. Movies/Audio 60/40. Heat is a concern. Had just about settled on new Onkyo TX-NR808 at a little under seven hund but after poking around here a bit I found A4L which is selling the refurb NR3007 for about 8 hund. I like the Reon video processing on the 3007 over the 808 and I don't care about 3D - just bought the 2D plasma a few weeks ago. So I jumped (metaphorically) from the 808 to the 3007.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I could not be happier with the Onkyo I Purchased from AC4L for a good bit more than the current Price. At that Price, it is an amazing value. THX Ultra 2 Plus Certification, Reon Video Processing, and so much more.

Reon has been Bench Tested extensively and is truly excellent. The past 2 AVR's I have used incorporate Reon with the 3007 offering more User Controls than the previous AVR I used. As to heat, my 3007 runs a good bit cooler than the TX-SR875 I used before it. I cannot speak to the Amplifier Section in the 3007 as I use Speakers that demand Outboard Amplification. 

When selling my TX-SR875, I sold it to a friend and did Install it. I was shocked at how good it sounded driving Paradigm Studio 100 V2's, Studio CC, and Studio ADP's. This was the first time the Speaker Terminals were Connected on this AVR as I had the same Speakers when using it. 

In truth, I do think the TX-SR876 would be the most powerful AVR of the choices. It will run hotter and does not have Internet Radio and Ethernet Firmware Updates and is a 7 Channel AVR . However, it does still offer Reon Video Processing and THX Ultra 2 Plus Certification. If Music is really high on the Totem Pole, I do think it will be the best of the three. Moreover, with it being A-Stock there is an additional year of Warranty as well. 

As to heat concerns, for about a year, I had the 875 placed on a Shelf so tight that I had to remove the Feet to make it fit. Running 24-7, never did it shutdown or have an issue. I did feel guilty for having it placed like that and moved it, but still.

Prior to Onkyo's HDMI 1.3 AVR's, I used a Pioneer VSX-49txi that I adored and Denons exclusively before then. The VSX- 49 was a classic with a 5K Price to match. Weighed about 75 Pounds and is still the most attractive AVR I have ever owned. That being said, Onkyo really has been on a roll since the x05 Series and I am a big fan of Audyssey MultEQ XT Room EQ that is offered on the 2 Onkyo's you are considering. 

I say if not planning a 9.2 HT in the near future to give serious thought to the 876. I really think that was the apex of current Onkyo's with the x06 Series as far as Amplification goes. The Bench Tests of those Models were absurd as far as Measured Power goes. It is exceedingly rare to see AVR's that output over 100 WPC into 5 Channels. Let alone AVR's that cost less than 2K.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Porquoe (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for the thoughtful reply, JJ. I actually started to focus on the NR3007 after seeing in your signature that you had one. The 876 does seem fabulous, but I think I want some sort of network connectivity. My TV is on our wireless network, I'd like the receiver to be on it too. 

Here's a question: If I stream movies on my TV from a site like VUDU, how does the audio get routed through my HT speakers and not just the TV?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

That can be accomplished by Connecting either a Digital or Analog Output from the TV to the AVR. It would only be for Streaming Content from your TV that this would be necessary. For instance, you could run Analog Cables from your TV to the TV Input and change to Analog or Digital for the Audio while still using HDMI for Video.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

The SC-37 definitely bests the Onkyo in terms of power output, if that's a concern keep that in mind.

If you're after feature set and solid room correction, the Onkyo is probably the better choice, just keep in mind it will not give you the power the SC-37 does. See my SC-37 review for details on the power output the SC-37 achieved.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Dave, most impressive output and an excellent Review. I do agree that the 3007 does not have as much power, but with the additional Channels the Fronts can be Bridged or Biamped. 

However, the 876 is a whole different beast. The Bench Tests for it showed over 100 WPC into 5 and 7 Channels. Here is a Bench Test for the 805 which shares the same Amplifier Section:
HT Labs Measures: Onkyo TX-SR805 A/V Receiver
Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1 percent distortion at 162.0 watts 
1 percent distortion at 184.5 watts

All channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1 percent distortion at 120.4 watts 
1 percent distortion at 151.7 watts

Analog frequency response in Pure Audio mode: 
–0.07 dB at 10 Hz; –0.02 dB at 20 Hz 
–0.03 dB at 20 kHz; –0.24 dB at 50 kHz

Analog frequency response with signal processing: 
–0.34 dB at 10 Hz; –0.12 dB at 20 Hz 
–0.43 dB at 20 kHz; –38.47 dB at 50 kHz

HT Labs Measures: Onkyo TX-SR805 A/V Receiver
Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1 percent distortion at 162.0 watts 
1 percent distortion at 184.5 watts

All channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1 percent distortion at 120.4 watts 
1 percent distortion at 151.7 watts

Analog frequency response in Pure Audio mode: 
–0.07 dB at 10 Hz; –0.02 dB at 20 Hz 
–0.03 dB at 20 kHz; –0.24 dB at 50 kHz

Analog frequency response with signal processing: 
–0.34 dB at 10 Hz; –0.12 dB at 20 Hz 
–0.43 dB at 20 kHz; –38.47 dB at 50 kHz

HT Labs Measures: Onkyo TX-SR805 A/V Receiver
Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1 percent distortion at 162.0 watts 
1 percent distortion at 184.5 watts

All channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1 percent distortion at 120.4 watts 
1 percent distortion at 151.7 watts

Analog frequency response in Pure Audio mode: 
–0.07 dB at 10 Hz; –0.02 dB at 20 Hz 
–0.03 dB at 20 kHz; –0.24 dB at 50 kHz

Analog frequency response with signal processing: 
–0.34 dB at 10 Hz; –0.12 dB at 20 Hz 
–0.43 dB at 20 kHz; –38.47 dB at 50 kHz

This graph shows that the TX-SR805’s left channel, from CD input to speaker output with two channels driving 8-ohm loads, reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 181.8 watts and 1 percent distortion at 212.3 watts. Into 4 ohms, the amplifier reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 327.6 watts and 1 percent distortion at 369.0 watts.

As I said, I have never used the Amplifiers in either AVR due to the Speakers I use, but when I hooked up the 875's Amplifiers when Selling it I was shocked at just how good it sounded.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

To this day the Onkyo 805, 875, 876 905 and 906 have yet to be topped! There are very few if any receivers out there that can boast the raw output these had.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree with you Tony and was the reason I advocated giving serious consideration to the TX-SR876. Sadly it would appear that the 007 and 008 do not have near the power of the earlier ones.

I will say the 2 Channel Performance on the Review of the 5008 was quite good. Here is an excerpt: "This graph shows that the TX-NR5008’s left channel, from CD input to speaker output with two channels driving 8-ohm loads, reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 162.8 watts and 1 percent distortion at 194.1 watts. Into 4 ohms, the amplifier reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 248.1 watts and 1 percent distortion at 309.5 watts."

However, the Multichannel Performance does not come close to the 805, 875, 876 905 and 906. As I said, I have never hooked up the Amplifiers in my 3007.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Those are some impressive specs!:T


----------



## Porquoe (Nov 30, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I agree with you Tony and was the reason I advocated giving serious consideration to the TX-SR876. Sadly it would appear that the 007 and 008 do not have near the power of the earlier ones.
> 
> I will say the 2 Channel Performance on the Review of the 5008 was quite good. Here is an excerpt: "This graph shows that the TX-NR5008’s left channel, from CD input to speaker output with two channels driving 8-ohm loads, reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 162.8 watts and 1 percent distortion at 194.1 watts. Into 4 ohms, the amplifier reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 248.1 watts and 1 percent distortion at 309.5 watts."
> ...


Thanks to everyone for the interesting info. JJ any reason NOT to go with an NR906? That looks to be the closest to my original choice of the NR808 but with beastly big amps. A4L has a refurb 906 up for $850. Any issues with the 906 that might disqualify it? Anyone know if it runs super hot or some such? Any reported reliability concerns that would disqualify a refurb purchase?

Thanks again. You guys are wonderful.


----------

